# Need design help



## buckscent (Aug 11, 2010)

I plan on doing some catering and I bought a 7 x 20 utility trailer.  To have it Hd certified does it need to be closed in?  I need help designing the trailer.  I have a 10ft smoker so it will have to go down the side of the trailer and that pretty much stops it from being enlosed.  I wanted it to go in the front of the trailer longways and have it like a porch then enclose the rest.  I would like to put a filding roof on it but I just need ideas

Thanks


----------

